# In general, are the Spanish welcoming to Brits?



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Are they friendly to Brits?
Are they more friendly if one speaks Spanish?
Do they often mix with the Brits in Barcelona?

I guess my real question is: Are the Brits in Spain treated as second class citizens?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LaraMascara said:


> Are they friendly to Brits?
> Are they more friendly if one speaks Spanish?
> Do they often mix with the Brits in Barcelona?
> 
> I guess my real question is: Are the Brits in Spain treated as second class citizens?


No, of course not....although some Brits, tourists and immigrants, should never have been allowed to leave the shores of Albion...

Would you be more friendly to any foreigner in the UK if they could communicate with you in English?

Spanish people are renowned for their warmth and friendliness and in my experience and I'd guess that of most posters on this Forum that warmth and friendliness is in no way restricted to their fellow-citizens.

As for your last question...shouldn't it be posed the other way?

You will find that Spain is a very welcoming place in which to live. In my opinion Barcelona is one of the true great 'world cities' up there with New York, London, Paris........
If you are planning to relocate there you will find much to enjoy...


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. 

I'm a New York City Latina. I speak Spanish and English. I live in London with my hubby who is a Brit. I'm friendly to everyone, no matter where they are from and what language they speak. I'm a 'people person' and I sometimes feel a bit 'shut out' in England - Not always, but sometimes... And I would not want to have my hubby experience that. 

We are planning to move to Spain. He has begun learning Spanish.

In some of my travels, I have found that different cultures, and locations, have different reactions to immigrants... Which is why I figured I'd ask. 

My experience of Latinos, in general, all over the world, is that they are very friendly and accepting. 

I agree it is best if one speaks the language in the country that they reside in.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaraMascara said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I'm a New York City Latina. I speak Spanish and English. I live in London with my hubby who is a Brit. I'm friendly to everyone, no matter where they are from and what language they speak. I'm a 'people person' and I sometimes feel a bit 'shut out' in England - Not always, but sometimes... And I would not want to have my hubby experience that.
> 
> ...


Spain and the Spanish are very much like everywhere else. Most people will accept and befriend you if you're friendly and pleasant. Wherever you go (even within your own town) they'll always be a grumpy ******* who doesnt want to be nice, but hey, thats how it is!!

One or two Spanish have issues with folk coming over and taking their work - what there is of it, but its not really a serious issue. Jobs are scarce, some folk are desperate - its a sad fact of the economic climate at the moment

Jo xxxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You´ll be fine as long as you make an effort to integrate, at the end of the day, you are the one moving to Spain, and when in Rome....

Some people come to live in Spain expecting everything to be like i.e. in the UK or expecting everybody to speak their language rather than the other way around. 

In comparison to other nationalities, I believe Spanish people are friendly, obviously, you are bound to find some idiots but they are everywhere. 

Yesterday, we were having a coffee, and on the table next to us, there were a couple of English people, talking about the weather and the price of things in Spain, I couldn´t help but saying ´Hi, we have also moved to Spain recently and my partner Mark is English´. They looked at me like if I was an allien and said ´Excuse me, we are having a private conversation´. 

We left it like that. 

Rude people!! lol!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't speak for Barcelona; many Catalans claim they aren't Spanish and don't like being lumped together with their southern neighbours!

But down here in inland Andalucia, I've found the local people to be very friendly, without being pushy. I've never encountered any animosity or anti-British feeling here over the past eight years. 

I recently visited the Basque country and it came as a surprise that people didn't say hello in the street, which is quite normal here (in fact it's rude not to).

I guess it depends a lot on how you yourself behave. Certainly any attempt to speak the language, however bad your Spanish, is much appreciated. Nobody seems to mind if you start up a conversation with complete strangers in bars, shops or on the bus. It's just normal!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The Canary Island people are incredible friendly to us. 

However I have two friends, one from Madrid and the other from Santander, who lived and worked here, in the profession of air traffic controllers. They complained to us that many of the locals, treated them in a very standoffish manner and were most unfriendly. 

I can believe this many locals do not like those that come from the peninsular, but are extremely friendly to other nationalities.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LaraMascara said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I'm a New York City Latina. I speak Spanish and English. I live in London with my hubby who is a Brit. I'm friendly to everyone, no matter where they are from and what language they speak. I'm a 'people person' and I sometimes feel a bit 'shut out' in England - Not always, but sometimes... And I would not want to have my hubby experience that.
> 
> ...



Ah....I love New York and it seems to me that New Yorkers are among the friendliest people in the world!

As a Latino AND a native New Yorker you will have no problems fitting in and making friends.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for all of the replies! 

It sounds like I will like it much more, and fit in much better there, than I seem to in London. 

For the most part, people have been generally uninterested in socialising with me in London, and I never had any issues like that anyplace I have ever lived before - I don't quite know why this is. I have only been here for just under two years, and sometimes it takes a bit of time, but there really has been no progress. I have tonnes of English friends in NYC. I think London is 'cliquey' maybe? 

And I think, based on the replies, that my hubby will also be well received. 

We are both friendly.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> Thank you for all of the replies!
> 
> It sounds like I will like it much more, and fit in much better there, than I seem to in London.
> 
> ...


It is not you, London and many who reside there are somewhat reserved.

If you want friendly English hospitality, then the further north the better, try the small towns and villages of Yorkshire. It is just the weather that is off-putting


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I think I may have had a particularly bad time of it, in general, in London, because of the recession, and how expensive everything is here. But, if we are going to remain in England, it would have to be in London. I would not move to a different English location. I'd prefer to leave altogether, rather than move up north.

Anyway, I prefer Spain. I am able to get on with the people better, for whatever reason. I feel like it is a much better 'cultural blend' for my personality. 

I do think the English are very good people, and that England is a very good country - it is just not for me.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> Are they friendly to Brits?
> Are they more friendly if one speaks Spanish?
> Do they often mix with the Brits in Barcelona?
> 
> I guess my real question is: Are the Brits in Spain treated as second class citizens?


So much depends on YOUR attitude. If you come here and try to treat the Spanish like ignorant peasants, then you will not win any friends. 

It also depends on where you are. Some areas people are open and welcoming, in others, they are very stand-offish. In the Catalan and Pais Vasco areas, in general, I have tended to find them less warm, but here in Andalucía it varies depending on where you are - if you go for an immigrants' enclave, you put barriers between yourself and the locals, but if you live in with the Spaniards and do your best to integrate, then for the most part, you will find the Spaniards welcoming.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Ha ha... Well, thank you for that! I would never "treat the Spanish like Ignorant Peasants." 

(Or anyone else, for that matter.) 

I want to live in a Spanish community, not an 'All expat' community. And I speak Spanish. I grew up in an all Latin community in NYC. Most people did not really even speak English very well. It was full of Cubans and Puerto Ricans, and Dominicans... It was all immigrants. I am first generation American born - My mom was born in Cuba to Spanish parents and my dad was born in Ireland. 

I'd love to live in an all Spanish area, someplace between Barcelona and Sitges, maybe? 

As someone who is Spanish (from NYC), and an immigrant (living in London), I have experienced more than my fair share of personal ignorance! We all have our moments, right?! Ha ha! If anything, I will be the ignorant one, because I will be the new person in the country, again. And there is a lot to learn when moving country! This much I know for sure. 

I know what it feels like to be treated like an 'Ignorant Peasant' based on first hand experience - and it sucks. 
:-/

We met some British expats when we were in Barcelona, and they were all very friendly to us. It was nice. The British expats seemed to have a slightly different personality than many people in and around London. They were chatty, outgoing, curious, friendly, and they wanted to keep in touch with us. They connected to us on facebook! My hubby says it is a certain English personality type that would pack up and leave England and move to another country. It was so nice to be chatted too!

Don't get me wrong - I married an Englishman, and I love my in laws, and I have had plenty of English friends in NYC - My dad owned an English/Irish pub in downtown Manhattan, and he was from Belfast - I love England, and the English - I have just had a rough go of it here, for whatever reason. My hubby says that my friendliness scares them here?! But, I simply AM friendly. I really LIKE people. One friend of a friend told another friend that she 'did not like me' because I invited her over for dinner after only having met her two hours before, and she thought it was 'too forward' of me?! 

I'm a social loser in London! 

In general, based on my experience, I find that that New York City is actually much friendlier than London. For whatever reason. People there were really friendly to my husband too. London has iced me out. It is not their fault - I am very different than most people here. I think I just confuse them! 

Integration is what I really WANT.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You could try joining some Spanish forums, for example Burbuja or Americanos en España


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

What a great idea! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> Ha ha... Well, thank you for that! I would never "treat the Spanish like Ignorant Peasants."
> 
> (Or anyone else, for that matter.)
> 
> ...


Ooooh what part of Belfast is he from? Thats where im from!!


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

My dad was from North Belfast.

He left in 1964. A few days after the tricolour riots. He left in early October 1964. He never went back.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> My dad was from North Belfast.
> 
> He left in 1964. A few days after the tricolour riots. He left in early October 1964. He never went back.


Im from west belfast- im not surprised he never went back. Things are much better now thank god!


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

He left after the riots, which he was involved in, and he went directly to NYC. After getting there, he never left the USA again, for the rest of his life. 

He hardly EVER even left NYC. Actually, he barely went above 14th St. 

When he did leave, he flew to Florida a few times, and sometimes drove to New Jersey, in the summer, on long weekends.

He died a year and a half ago, in NYC. 

He would be horrified to know that I moved to England. HORRIFIED.

He would have been very disturbed by my move - LOL. 

He was never boring.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Im from west belfast- im not surprised he never went back. Things are much better now thank god!


Did he lose his accent? Im in malaga 12 yrs now and havent lost it.

As we say in Belfast i bet he was "quare craic" !!


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

I would not say that he 'lost' his accent, but... He did try VERY HARD to sound like a native New Yorker. 
And he was always very pleased when people did not realise he was from Ireland.
He was a bar and club owner in NYC (total rock and roll dives!), and a bit of... a character. 
He was a Robert DeNiro fan. He tried to sound like 'a goodfella.' 

;-)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LaraMascara said:


> As someone who is Spanish (from NYC), ...


I suggest you not say tell Spaniards in Spain that you're "Spanish". That American use of the word will only confuse them.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, so true! I know it. 

In the USA, I am a New Yorker, but in London, I am American, and in Spain, I will be 'an expat.'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> Yes, so true! I know it.
> 
> In the USA, I am a New Yorker, but in London, I am American, and in Spain, I will be 'an expat.'


or a "gringa"


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Ha ha! Wow, OK, I have been a lot of things, been called so many things in my life... But NEVER a gringa! 

Would I be considered a gringa even if Spanish is my first language?


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

i would say, learn the language! We have been here nearly 5 years and for the first 4 years our Spanish neighbours, whilst friendly, kept their distance. In the last year we have been invited for so many lunches by our neighbours, I lose track!

Take yesterday. We were invited for lunch. ok, good. 16 of us in total, us two Brits, 6 locals and 8 visitors from Andalucia! Lunch started at 1.30 with tapas bits and pieces, followed by a HUGE paella, copious botellas de vino tinto. We ended up leaving at 6 last night. 

I wouldn't say we understood everything that was said to us, but we managed to get ourselves understood, had a great afternoon out, plenty of laughter, singing and dancing. Our main problem was understanding the folk from Andalucia (boy, do they cut all their words short!!), but with patience on both sides it went well.

Our experience has been one of a friendly lot of people. We live inland where English is very rarely spoken by anyone. The Spanish appreciate the fact that expats at least attempt to speak their lingo (and let's be fair, why should we expect the Spanish to speak OUR language?).

As has been said before, it depends on each person's attitude. Mine is, 'when in Rome....', and so far it has been totally successful. We feel that now, at long last, we are part of the local community. My Spanish neighbour paid me a wonderful compliment yesterday; she told me I am now 1/2 English and 1/2 Spanish...what more could I ask?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Awwww, that IS a nice story!

I already speak Spanish. 

My mother, who has lived in NYC for a very long time, really does not like to speak English. She speaks Spanish. Sometimes, she speaks Spanglish. 

Actually, I think she has forgotten a lot of her Spanish, and she never really learned to speak English... So, we never really know what she is on about! 

She says really funny things like, "Nunca look in the horses teeth or no get prizes." 

Three weeks later, I realised she meant, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth." 

:-/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

LaraMascara said:


> Ha ha! Wow, OK, I have been a lot of things, been called so many things in my life... But NEVER a gringa!
> 
> Would I be considered a gringa even if Spanish is my first language?


Maybe if you haven't managed to shed any North American accent.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

chica de cocentaina said:


> i would say, learn the language! We have been here nearly 5 years and for the first 4 years our Spanish neighbours, whilst friendly, kept their distance. In the last year we have been invited for so many lunches by our neighbours, I lose track!
> 
> Take yesterday. We were invited for lunch. ok, good. 16 of us in total, us two Brits, 6 locals and 8 visitors from Andalucia! Lunch started at 1.30 with tapas bits and pieces, followed by a HUGE paella, copious botellas de vino tinto. We ended up leaving at 6 last night.
> 
> ...


That was a short meal, 6 in the evening, not 6 the next morning.

Andalu' is almost another language and individual villages have their own variations. Here there are three languages Castellano, Andalu' and Castillero. I'm often quite confused when somebody speaks to me in Castellano which is quite rare. It is even worse if you get a Catalan! Gallego is OK if you understand a bit of Portuguese. I've not knowingly come up against an Asturian but I find Basque almost completely unintelligible.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

LaraMascara said:


> She says really funny things like, "Nunca look in the horses teeth or no get prizes."


That's pure Llanito!! Are you sure she's not Gibraltarian?


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

LOL, she is stuck... someplace!!!


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We have been made very welcome here. We know a few Brits but do not mix in the ex-pat circles. Our friends here are mostly Spanish, they put up with my terrible Spanish (I do try very hard though) 
If you want to hear very bad Spanish spoken though, listen to our Spanish neighbour, even the Spanish neighbours say Juan speaks badly!


----------

